
The most obsolete infrastructure money could buy – my worst job ever - gsylvie
https://www.snellman.net/blog/archive/2015-09-01-the-most-obsolete-infrastructure-money-could-buy/
======
gsylvie
Original HN thread from 2 years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10153132](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10153132)

